# Limit O' Green



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, I took a first timer(pretty much) out for a hunt because he could really use it. he's my father inlaws brother, so I guess that makes him my uncle inlaw??

I told him to shoot anything and I was going to hold out for greenheads. He thought I was crazy but, it worked out for me as I turned up another Limit O' Green. 
Its been a while since I saw someone shoot as terrible as he did today but, then again he's not use to shooting decoying birds either.

so I got my Limit O' Green while he ended up 1 shy of a mixed bag limit


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I could only dream of that many greenheads!


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you still hunting FB or have you moved on to one of your other honey holes?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

see guys I don't always shoot limits and I do shoot other kinds of ducks.
fact is, the Gadwall was the first bird of the evening. He came in so perfect and he looked so pretty so I decided to take"em. 
This was a quick evening shoot, only had a couple hours to hunt so this hunt was in a backup spot since it was closer. It was an ok shoot. every bird worked the decoys. Hope I didn't disappoint anyone with the gaddy


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> see guys I don't always shoot limits and I do shoot other kinds of ducks.
> fact is, the Gadwall was the first bird of the evening. He came in so perfect and he looked so pretty so I decided to take"em.
> This was a quick evening shoot, only had a couple hours to hunt so this hunt was in a backup spot since it was closer. It was an ok shoot. every bird worked the decoys. Hope I didn't disappoint anyone with the gaddy


I would never consider a gadwall to be a disappointment. One of the many things I love about duck hunting is the variety involved, including the different species we're likely to find here in Utah. IMO, you should try shooting even more species sometime.  Except mergansers of course. Even I still can't bring myself to pull the trigger on one of those.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Clarq said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > see guys I don't always shoot limits and I do shoot other kinds of ducks.
> ...


A hoodie (hooded merganser ) makes for a great mount but possibly the worst for taste, although I hear swan is terrible hope to find out in the next month or so with my son having a tag.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have shot piles of all kinds of ducks including a hooded merganser and wood duck that I have mounted. I decided a few years ago that I wanted to become more of a mallard destroyer. I get them while I can. I don't have a problem shooting other species but, mallards are my first choice. I like shooting all ducks. Im just kinda in a mallard phase. 

nothing like GREEN!

late season i'll shoot more of a variety once the color starts to come in better


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowl_faith said:


> A hoodie (hooded merganser ) makes for a great mount but possibly the worst for taste, although I hear swan is terrible hope to find out in the next month or so with my son having a tag.


My dad actually grilled some steaks from a young swan I killed back in my teens. It wasn't bad at all (though the Heinz 57 sauce we used definitely helped the cause).

I would shoot a nice hoodie in a heartbeat. Maybe even a drake Red-Breasted Merganser, since they don't seem too common around here, and have some interesting plumage. Common Mergs, however, get a pass for now.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> see guys I don't always shoot limits and I do shoot other kinds of ducks.
> fact is, the Gadwall was the first bird of the evening. He came in so perfect and he looked so pretty so I decided to take"em.
> This was a quick evening shoot, only had a couple hours to hunt so this hunt was in a backup spot since it was closer. It was an ok shoot. every bird worked the decoys. Hope I didn't disappoint anyone with the gaddy


I love the greenheads too, but if a nice pintail or gadwall comes in he is eating steel. My favorite limit is 2 drake Pintails and 5 Greenheads.

I saw you out there looked like you had some company to the east of you. I watched as they dumped some nice ducks to. You work hard for your birds you deserve every one you get.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> I love the greenheads too, but if a nice pintail or gadwall comes in he is eating steel. My favorite limit is 2 drake Pintails and 5 Greenheads.
> 
> I saw you out there looked like you had some company to the east of you. I watched as they dumped some nice ducks to. You work hard for your birds you deserve every one you get.


wait wait. You saw me? thats scary to me. ( don't disclose the location) What I do personally, no matter what I don't shoot any duck until it is under 20 yards and putting there feet down PERIOD! you would not believe how many ducks I let fly past me that are well within range and those birds never come back but, I specifically wait until the 20 yard or less. I want good clean kills and high success rates. I shoot maybe a half box on all my trips. I hunt over 6-8 decoys and a spinner and I let the birds tell me how to set the deks. I move them around constantly for wind change. Sometimes I have to move location and sometimes that location can be as small as 100 yards. 
people can learn a lot about themselves and the birds if they go out on a trip with the goal of landing every bird. Sometimes that means you may not shoot many, even some that you could easily shoot. I'm okay if I don't shoot any. I dont always have to kill. I always try to learn how to be a more lethal waterfowler. I also don't over call. if I don't get immediate reaction out of the birds, I wait for the next one


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Fish in fool I think you gave him a heart attack telling him you no his spot.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cootlover said:


> Fish in fool I think you gave him a heart attack telling him you no his spot.


well there are lots of people who know where forum members hunt. ;-) and there are people who fish for all sorts of info on open threads. I'd shave that stache if it were me goosefreak! I know at the launch people will be looking for goose from topgun! :grin: Keep up the good shooting and nothing like shooting ducks back pedaling!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

cootlover said:


> Fish in fool I think you gave him a heart attack telling him you no his spot.


were I park my boat isn't necessarily where my spot is. I'v got decoy spots;-)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> well there are lots of people who know where forum members hunt. ;-) and there are people who fish for all sorts of info on open threads. I'd shave that stache if it were me goosefreak! I know at the launch people will be looking for goose from topgun! :grin: Keep up the good shooting and nothing like shooting ducks back pedaling!


Well, the stache will stay for another month or 2. until the baby comes then I have to shave it. Thats how I kill my birds!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice piles so far. I guess I need to get out somewhere and start shooting some birds. This weather doesn't get me too excited.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> wait wait. You saw me? thats scary to me. ( don't disclose the location)


No worries, you know your going to piss off the layout boat guys if you keep shooting those ducks in the rest area though. Guess you keep them moving though. ;-);-);-)

keep piling them up man!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't say that! people on here would believe something as silly as that.

Disclaimer: All Ducks That Goosefreak Shoots Are Legal, Fair Chase, and within Legal shooting hours, and usually All GREENHEADS;-)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Lol! In no way was I serious about that comment. And I hope that people have enough sense to know I was kidding. 

To anyone that thought I was serious please stop duck hunting your an idiot. Enough said. 

Keep calm and carry on!


----------

